# Need Help!!



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Need help finding a pattern for a straight jacket. Does anyone know where i could find one.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

This looks like everything you need to make one http://www.theduchy.com/Tiernan/public.htm


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

I used this uuuber easy pattern to make my jacket but instead of shirt fabric just used some heavyweight 10 canvas. I had to use a serger/overlock to keep it from unraveling but just a zig zag stitch will do. I just used that ghetto pattern and added some straps and wear  Now if you wanna go for an actual closed jacket just make the sleeves a few inches longer, add some straps, and close the cuffs (you wont be able to use your hands for anything though ) or use some velco so when you do need your hands you can just open the cuffs up

http://home.clara.net/arianrhod/Aldebaran/DoItYourself/Images/Shirt03.gif

heres a pic of the finished jacket

http://hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=413&pictureid=6338


----------

